# Tesla Model Y - RuffLand Kennel



## Nimbus2000 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello friends 👋. I scoured this forum and others for a secure solution for traveling my Vizsla pup (Albus) in my Model Y. I found a few posts on the MIMsafe Variocage but wanted an alternative. I’m very pleased with the outcome (photos below)! Hope this helps other pup/Model Y owners. 

I am using the ‘RuffLand Kennel Right Side Door Intermediate’, secured with standard ratchet straps (tethered to the left and right rear seat anchors), with a pet protector underneath. The weight of the kennel and the anchor straps make it so the kennel does not budge at all. 

The Intermediate-sized kennel peaks above the back seat, but because of the angle of the trunk, it does not obstruct my view through the rear view mirror. 

Links to product pages below.

Kennel:








RuffLand Right Side Door Kennel | Kennels at L.L.Bean


Find the best RuffLand Right Side Door Kennel at L.L.Bean. Our high quality Dog Training and Supplies Kennels are thoughtfully designed and built to last season after season.




m.llbean.com





Ratchet straps:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F7KSAGI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_245HCCGTJ8F2R6S3CEKK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



Seat Protector:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083YTWDN5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_R0PX29K1CWZ9YYR2AKVK


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Big fan of safe travel for my vizslas too. Well done.


----------



## Lovejoy43 (Nov 5, 2020)

Definitely like the quality and options available on those Ruffland kennels. Do you have any guidance on size of Ruffland kennel appropriate for particular ages of V?


----------



## Nimbus2000 (Jan 31, 2021)

Lovejoy43 said:


> Definitely like the quality and options available on those Ruffland kennels. Do you have any guidance on size of Ruffland kennel appropriate for particular ages of V?


Lovejoy43, I debated the same question. My pup Albus is only 5 months (~30 lbs), so he can “fit” into most sizes right now. I wanted to make sure the kennel is suitable for him when he is fully grown. Our breeder also uses RuffLand kennels when traveling her V’s and recommended the Intermediate size for Albus. We expect him to be ~60-65 lbs when grown. For safety, I like that the kennel will be snug from left to right and front to back when he’s grown but is still fairly tall for him to sit up. I also like that this version of the kennel has two doors. I believe you can customize the kennels anyway you’d like directly from RuffLand, however, the LLBean page I linked above was the best deal I could find (and only available in Intermediate for the 2 door), and offered free shipping. I’m very pleased with the setup overall. I am attaching two photos for size references, one of Albus coming out of the RuffLand and one of him in a 30” standard crate. 

I will update the forum on sizing as Albus grows. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lovejoy43 (Nov 5, 2020)

Nimbus2000 said:


> Lovejoy43, I debated the same question. My pup Albus is only 5 months (~30 lbs), so he can “fit” into most sizes right now. I wanted to make sure the kennel is suitable for him when he is fully grown. Our breeder also uses RuffLand kennels when traveling her V’s and recommended the Intermediate size for Albus. We expect him to be ~60-65 lbs when grown. For safety, I like that the kennel will be snug from left to right and front to back when he’s grown but is still fairly tall for him to sit up. I also like that this version of the kennel has two doors. I believe you can customize the kennels anyway you’d like directly from RuffLand, however, the LLBean page I linked above was the best deal I could find (and only available in Intermediate for the 2 door), and offered free shipping. I’m very pleased with the setup overall. I am attaching two photos for size references, one of Albus coming out of the RuffLand and one of him in a 30” standard crate.
> 
> I will update the forum on sizing as Albus grows.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much for the information.


----------



## bathindian (Apr 18, 2018)

That looks like a great setup Nimbus2000. What are your thoughts now that you have had it for some time and Albus must have grown to full size. I am debating between intermediate or large size. Intermediate will fit my Q5 best but i am concerned if it will be too small when Kylo is fully grown. We expect him to be 55-60 lbs. Thia crate will stay in the car almost all the time except when we travel and we may use it in hotel etc. for few days. 
Thanks for your response.


----------

